# Καμαρώνω, περηφανεύομαι για, είμαι περήφανος για - κ.α.



## Helleno File

Another set of synonyms from me - this time translating English "to be proud of" . Are there differences in useage, meaning or tone between them? I know that καμαρώνω is the only transitive verb out of them. 

Sometimes dictionaries give an additional meaning of "boast about" which is rather different in English. How do you distinguish in Greek? 

My Collins dictionary for mobiles directs me to υπερηφανεύομαι and υπερήφανος.  Are they interchangeable with the slightly shorter forms? And finally I also came across καμαρωτός - is that used? 

Thanks all in advance!


----------



## διαφορετικός

From the dictionary entries
Λεξικό της κοινής νεοελληνικής
Λεξικό της κοινής νεοελληνικής
I would conclude:

υπερηφανεύομαι and περηφανεύομαι are interchangeable (the same applies to υπερήφανος and περήφανος)
καμαρώνω means to feel proud
περηφανεύομαι means to feel proud and to show that feeling (which can obviously include boasting)
PS: The normal word for "to boast" (without the connotation of pride) seems to be "καυχιέμαι" or "καυχώμαι".
PPS: The slightly longer words (*η*περ...) seem to be very rarely used.


----------



## Helleno File

Very belated thanks, διαφορετικέ.  I was waiting to see if any native speakers chipped in. I take it that silence is agreement with you!


----------



## διαφορετικός

Helleno File said:


> I take it that silence is agreement with you!


I hope so, since what I wrote isn't practical knowledge, but only from the dictionary and from word statistics.
Maybe some critical example sentences would also help to remove any doubt.


----------



## Perseas

διαφορετικός said:


> PPS: The slightly longer words (*η*περ...) seem to be very rarely used.


It's (*υ*περ...), but you are right in that they are rarely used. Also, these forms are considered more learned.
Also, the spelling is "περηφάν*ι*α" but "υπερηφάν*ει*α".



Helleno File said:


> And finally I also came across καμαρωτός - is that used?


Yes, it is used. For example in this phrase: "περπατάει καμαρωτός".



Helleno File said:


> I know that καμαρώνω is the only transitive verb out of them.


Yes, but it isn't always transitive.
For example: "Καμαρώνει για τα πλούτη του" but "Σε καμαρώνω".

Here are two expressions with figurative sense:
_Kαμαρώνει  σαν παγόνι.
Kαμαρώνει σαν γύφτικο σκεπάρνι._
Παράλληλη αναζήτηση


----------



## διαφορετικός

Perseas said:


> Kαμαρώνει σαν παγόνι.


But a παγόνι is known for _showing_ its pride, its beautiful feathers. So does καμαρώνω also mean to show pride? Or only to feel it?


----------



## Perseas

διαφορετικός said:


> So does καμαρώνω also mean to show pride? Or only to feel it?


It can mean both.
It's the first meaning of "καμαρώνω" under the link in #5:  *1.*_ αισθάνομαι αυτοπεποίθηση ή ικανοποίηση για κτ. που έχω ή που είμαι και την εκδηλώνω με διάφορους τρόπους._


----------



## διαφορετικός

Perseas said:


> και την εκδηλώνω με διάφορους τρόπους.


Obviously I overlooked this part. Thank you.


----------



## Helleno File

Thanks Perseas - very helpful! 


Perseas said:


> Yes, but it isn't always transitive.
> For example: "Καμαρώνει για τα πλούτη του" but "Σε καμαρώνω".



Following your link to the Τρανταφυλλίδης dictionary I note the first definition uses για:


> αισθάνομαι αυτοπεποίθηση ή ικανοποίηση για κτ. που έχω ή που είμαι *και την εκδηλώνω* με διάφορους τρόπους: _Kαμαρώνει για τα πλούτη του _ κτλ


But the second takes a direct object :


> ~ κπ. ή κτ., χαίρομαι, αισθάνομαι υπερήφανος για κπ. ή για κτ.: Kαμαρώνει τους μαθητές της που τους βλέπει να προοδεύουν. κτλ


Does that suggest a difference in meaning which means καμαρώνω _για_ is more like the English "boast"? 



Perseas said:


> _Kαμαρώνει  σαν παγόνι.
> Kαμαρώνει σαν γύφτικο σκεπάρνι._
> Παράλληλη αναζήτηση


Interesting that in English someone can also be "as proud as a peacock"!


----------



## Perseas

Helleno File said:


> Does that suggest a difference in meaning which means καμαρώνω _για_ is more like the English "boast"?


I don't think there's a difference in meaning, it's rather about a different structure.
"Καμαρώνω για τους μαθητές μου που προοδεύουν" and "καμαρώνω τους μαθητές μου που προοδεύουν" both refer to the satifaction I get from the progress of my students. It's like saying "χαίρομαι για τους μαθητές μου" ("I'm glad about my students").

There's usually an element of arrogance with regard to all those verbs, but as for the examples above ("καμαρώνω (για) τους μαθητές μου"), I don't see it (as opposed to "καμαρώνω για τα πλούτη μου").


----------



## Helleno File

Thanks, Perseas, for finally laying my query to rest!  I think I was looking too hard for a complication!  Partly due to a slightly misleading dictionary.  Όλα είναι ξεκάθαρα τώρα.


----------



## Perseas

@Helleno File 
You're welcome!


Helleno File said:


> Interesting that in English someone can also be "as proud as a peacock"!


There's also the figurative expression "φουσκώνω σαν παγόνι (από περηφάνια)".


----------



## Helleno File

No





Perseas said:


> There's also the figurative expression "φουσκώνω σαν παγόνι (από περηφάνια)".


We can say someone is "puffed up", though it seems old fashioned to me and it's rather more than pride. I'm not sure if we can add "like a peacock" to that - my brain is fuddled!  Possibly because in English there is a separate if slightly parallel sense for peacock, meaning flashily or gaudily dressed. Also possibly a bit old fashioned these days.


----------



## Αγγελος

Καμαρώνω, used transitively, usually implies "watching proudly". Καμαρώναμε τα παιδιά μας στην παρέλαση = We proudly watched our children in the parade. It can also be used ironically: καμαρώστε τους! = look at those bright specimens!


----------

